# The way my uncles used to scare every halloween.



## SweetDreamsAndNightmares (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi,

I wanted to share something funny. Please be aware that it's most likely not the safest thing to do. lol

My uncle always loved Halloween, and he lived in a house right next to the road. every year he would put up a long swing into the tree in front of his house, right near the road. He had an old cabbage patch doll that he painted all gross and strapped to the swing.
every time a car went by, he would swing the doll out over the road.
I can still remember how scary it was to see a swing with a creepy doll swing out in front of your car. LOL

Please tho, do not do this unless it's swinging the doll out in your driveway. Because doing it over a street really is dangerous.


----------



## Spoonhead (Jan 14, 2014)

That is funny! We used to be able to get by with many things back when society wasn't intent on taking you to court for every little thing. I have had an old man mask that I used to wear to the grocery and many other places for tons of good natured scares but I wouldn't want to try that in this day and age. Of course this was 25+ years ago.


----------



## SweetDreamsAndNightmares (Oct 11, 2014)

Right? people would probably call the police if my uncle did that again. When did society become a bunch of babies? lol


----------

